# Isle of Wight



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Anyone got any tips about IOW sites? Is the Red funnel offers value for money? I notice they don't offer Southlands now as this is a CC site so booking the ferry and the this site seems expensive.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

We went about 3 years ago when we were new to motorhoming. Unfortunately the site we picked (cant remember the name) didnt have a very good bus route and was miles from anywhere, and we didnt have bikes. although it was a nice site. We did think of going again this year, but I would make sure the site was near a town/bus route. We did drive around a bit but we had a smaller van then. However, a local advised us not to drive into Newport as cars found it hard to find parking spaces. I think the offer is probably good value for money but you have to pay extra for the height of the van if it is over their guide. Hope this is og some help.


----------



## ed786 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Graham

We did the trip last year (May), staying 5 nights at The Orchards Holiday Park. As we had not been to The Isle of Wight before, we enjoyed the visit in spite of mixed weather. The Red Funnel "deal" is only cheap if you are in a very small MH as the price is increased according to length and height. For us the basic cost of just over £100 was increased to £152 with our MH length of 6.74 metres and height of 2.79 metres. In comparison with cross-channel fares (we are paying £58.50 with SeaFrance this Summer) it is expensive. As "senior citizens" however, we did travel round the island for free with our bus passes which was certainly the best way compared with the alternative of using the MH with the problem of narrow roads and parking problems.

Ed


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

NB

The Isle of Wight ferries are most probably the most expensive per mile in the world!


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

We also took advantage of the red funnel offer 3 years ago. Found it good value but IOW not that easy to get around. Many roads are a bit on the narrow side and bus service not that regular to out of the way places.
Best to take bikes. 
Enjoyed the few days we had but now that we have done it its probably not a trip we would do again.

Trevor


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Why would any one want to go there, its small, behind the times ,and the most expensive bit of water to cross, another example of rip off britain my advice is, go as a foot passinger for the day.dennis :evil:


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

We were thinking of going but put in 3.1m high and 8.7 long and wait for the shock!

Better value to goto France IMHO


Richard...


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Why are some people so 'anti' what other people want to do???

We spent a week on the IOW this year....because it's there and it's a nice place to visit.

It was one of those....."haven't been for 50 years but would like to see it again places".

No, it's not France but there again we like all the other European countries and France doesn't even get a look in with us......but I certainly wouldn't advise people not to go to France. :wink:


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

We went 4 years ago and had a lovely time, we went out of season and booked as we went. We had planned to go again this year with the Kids during the school holidays but found it to expensive.

Chris and Brenda


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

we did the red funnel deal to iow and stayed at the orchard site it was very good but out of the way so we hired a car for a few days so we could look round and found it very enjoyable the dogs also enjoyed it seem very reasonable too.

bestwishes tomnjune


----------



## 110497 (Mar 10, 2008)

My daughter went last October and found Wightlink ferries to be cheaper than Red Funnel.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

We were hoping to go this year, we reckon the last time we went was over 20 years ago.

I had loads of fabulous holidays as a youngster at the Totland Bay Chalet Hotel but some b****r burnt it down and they built bungalows on it in the 70's.

Our kids went there on junior school summer trips and had a great time.

We twice went to the Royal Hotel, Ventnor with the kids, the first time we found our next door but three neighbours and their kids staying there and the second time an ex-colleague of mine walked into the bar after dinner one evening. Unknown to us one of his children was doing work experience in the kitchens. 

Defo a small world and the IoW smaller than most.

Anyway we now ain't goin' cos our first grandchild is due mid-June and I reckon we'll be baby helping in Cheshire all summer. 

Incidentally the CC site still seems to have pitches for Easter available when I looked last week.

SDA


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

Both the Caravan Club at Southlands and the Camping and Caravanning Club at Adgestone do "ferry deals" with either of the ferry companies. I and my family came to the Island for a holiday in 1983 and stayed. We have lived here ever since and have no regrets- apart from the price of getting on and off with the motorhome but then we use our Tesco Tokens when ever possible.

Keith


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks to all, we value *all *comments and of course with the toad \i suppose we could stay on the mainland and take the toad over to tour round. It was just that the last time we went it was 32 years ago in a naff hotel, so we thought well may be its time for a revisit. As I have mentioned we do have the toad so it doesn't' matter where we stay as long as we can get down the lanes to the sites which I suppose would not be a problem. We would have liked Southlands but in the Red funnel package I think we would opt for the Orchard site, are the roads OK to these?

We haven't been to France (yet?) I would like to go but I have to convince the co-pilot and she's dead against, she says its full of foreigners and theres plenty she hasn't seen here yet.

Regards

Graham


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

Southlands and The Orchards are both on main roads with good bus services adjacent to the sites.

Keith


----------



## igglepiggle (Nov 7, 2007)

hi have you look at park resorts shanklin


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

I recall that there was a review article on around 10 IoW sites in an issue of WMC a few months back.

SDA


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> I recall that there was a review article on around 10 IoW sites in an issue of WMC a few months back.
> 
> SDA


Sorry SDA but I don't know what WMC is. Can you pointme in the right direction?

Thanks

Graham


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

igglepiggle said:


> hi have you look at park resorts shanklin


Thanks IP I have had a browse but as we have done our bit with the kids (5 grandchildren!). We would prefer something quiet if poss, not necessarily kids free but no bars or swimming pools. Fishing would be a bonus.

regards

Graham


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Sorry Graham.

It's Which Motorcaravan, which is a mouthful and a lot of one finger typing, hence 'WMC'.

I've just rummaged in the spare bedroom and can tell you that the article is in the October '08 issue on Page 83.

HTH

SDA


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

Have a look at The Old Barn, Cheverton Farm, Shanklin. A family run site with all necessary facilities and close to bus routes. It has a small fishing lake on site and most of the pitches are individually marked out with hedges. There is a Morrison's supermarket about a 5 minutes walk away.

Keith

http://www.isleofwight.com/oldbarn/


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

We've been four times in the last four years - so we obviously love the IoW! First time was towing our caravan and staying on a CL at Freshwater - great time, but the cost of the ferry was high in relation to the distance.

Since then we've used the Red Funnel 5-night special, and I can't see why anybody should think that expensive - it's about £120 for five nights including ferry (otherwise about £90 each each) and five nights with hookup at a choice of sites. Works out cheaper than paying the sites direct, so effectively you get the ferry for free.

We tried The Orchards first and it was OK, but it meant a longish trip to get to Newport, Shanklin and the beaches around there. Next two times we stayed at Southland, which is one of hte best sites we've ever stayed on. Shame it's now gone to the Caravan Club, so the special deal is off.

To be honest, although the roads are a bit rough in places we've never had much bother driving around and parking (Bessie is 7.2 metres long, but not as wide as modern vans) and the traffic is generally light.

Go for it would be my advice - plenty to see and do, and the overall 'feel' is like going back to the England of about 25-30 years ago. Lovely!


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Yep thanks again.

Southlands was the one we really fancied but the Barn looks nice (thanks Keith) but as you say Southlands is out of the Red Funnel special. I can't make any sence out of the ferry booking choices they don't seem to cater for a M/H with a toad! So I think a phone call tomorrow to check prices is the answer.

Regards,

Graham


----------

